# ,  / > Kenwood >    Kenwood TH-K4AT

## mvg

,    Manual  -   (TK)-K4(2)AT.

----------


## stepan2555

stepan2555@mail.ru  ,   :Laughing:

----------


## Integral

> ,      4(2).


     TH-K2AT, -   .    .
ur6ius@mail.ru

----------


## mihail buhanevich

! ,  ,      -4    2.   ,   .

----------


## Okonell

Manual  -   (TK)-K4(2)AT.   skripchenko1969@mail  .ru    !!!

----------


## ALEX.4K

-   *Instruction Manual for Kenwood TH-K2AT / TH-K2E / TH-K2ET / TH-K4AT / TH-K4E*,   :

http://www.retrevo.com/support/Kenwo...2891bh527/t/2/

----------


## yalav

,   :  -    -4  .  : yalav-yalav@mail.ru

 .

----------


## pupinizator

-  ,      Kenwood TK-K4AT / TK-K2AT   http://radiopro.ucoz.ru/load/kenwood...k2at/18-1-0-85

----------

ua3yhg

----------


## alexkras07

,   alexkras07@rambler.r  u
!  :Laughing:

----------


## Tom Motorola

TK-K4AT TK-K2AT-         .   TH-K4AT.  .

----------

, .   KENWOOD TH-K2AT, -   ,    - .    uu7jq@mail.ru  . .

----------

!

----------

